# Plumbing / Sprinkler help!!!



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

With the freezing temps, anyone needing help with busted pipes or busted sprinkler backflows, give me a call. I have been doing repairs for years. I have access to alot of pvc parts / sprinkler parts. Call me at 982-4174 from 6am -10pm and Ill come help. You will not believe how cheap I will work!!!!

Thanks in advance.


----------

